# Paint Quantity



## nataliewhite (May 7, 2010)

How can I figure out how much paint to buy for my living room walls?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Look at the coverage requirements on the brand of paint you're considering. It should give you a square footage per gallon. 

Bryan


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I tend to put paint on pretty heavy as compared to my wife. A standard gallon would do me about 350ft² and maybe 500ft² for my wife. It depends on how many coats and if the wall has a good primer or suitable base paint under it. If the existing paint is dark and the new paint is light (or vise-versa) you might need more coats to cover it up. Different paints differ in their coverage too. Best is to check the paint can and talk to the clerk. You might want to keep a little extra left over in case you have to do touch ups later (filled holes, marks, etc).

I found this link that gives approximates (paint types will differ however so see the can)
http://www.p1m.com/pcc.htm


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd always prime with two coats and paint with two coats. For walls enamel will cover up just about anything.

make sure you paint in section so the paint dries evenly. 

I've seen people not prime and it's a disaster if you bump the wall with anything. Do it right and you won't have to do it again.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Measure your square footage, look on can of paint to see what the coverage says on the can, equate that into your measurements for your room, buy paint, and always do two coats, primer and paint.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Behr (Home Depot) usually says 300 to 500 sqft per gallon. I assume 300 sqft and measure accordingly.

If I'm even remotely close to using a full can, I get another one. $20 to $30 extra, but the color is mixed on the same machine at the same time (so a much better chance of all the cans being similar), plus no break to go to the store if you run out.

And ditto on the priming. Just got a few cans of Behr Ultra (primer + paint) for a bedroom and bath project in the coming weeks. It's really just super-sticky paint, but Consumer Reports loved it and it tested well.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

I would highly recommend that you look elsewhere for paint besides home depot. While consumer reports has rated paints (based on consumer reviews) you will find that most professional painters LOATHE behr paints. Having tried many a different paint brands over the last couple of years I can say that behr was the WORST paint I encountered. Very thin, very little pigment, and it did not go on smooth at all. I even added some latex additives to make it flow better to no avail.

check out benjamin moore, kelly moore or miller (devine) paints if available in your area. 

Out of all of them I would say that the benjamin more went on the easiest and had the best coverage.

If your painting a dark color (like burgundy) your going to need at least 3 coats for even coverage. Have fun!


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

bbieger said:


> I would highly recommend that you look elsewhere for paint besides home depot. While consumer reports has rated paints (based on consumer reviews) you will find that most professional painters LOATHE behr paints. Having tried many a different paint brands over the last couple of years I can say that behr was the WORST paint I encountered. Very thin, very little pigment, and it did not go on smooth at all. I even added some latex additives to make it flow better to no avail.
> 
> check out benjamin moore, kelly moore or miller (devine) paints if available in your area.
> 
> ...


Not sure what to make of this. Seems logical, but I wonder how much difference their could be between Behr and another latex paint. I think the main thing is to use best practices and the results will always be good. Though I'm fascinated at the prospect of Better paint. I want an enamel that cures faster and sticks well.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

CR's report was lab testing, if I remember the article correctly. That being said, their methodology is not always without flaws. The Behr products that scored high, were the premium ones as well ($35 a gallon instead of $22)

Benjamin Moore makes great paints, and you can't go wrong with them. My only experience with them was good (easy to coat, only two coats instead of 3, etc). Definitely lays down better.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Sberian,
as with most things, you get what you pay for. Take a couple minutes to cruise a painter or diy forum and you will see many comments along the same lines about behr paint. If anyone is one the fence I would suggest buying a quart of both cheap paint and top quality stuff. Then take your expensive paint brush (the quality one you will clean and store properly and have for life) and cut in some window or baseboard trim. You will then know what I'm talking about when it comes to paint flow and coverage 

Sure, you can roll on gobs of any paint and it will work...just like you could put Bose speakers in your custom home theater and they will work
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

